# Roast YOUR Fursona!



## Deathless (Nov 7, 2017)

So I made a thread a while back requesting for MY fursona to be roasted! Now I want to see how badly YOU can roast YOUR OWN fursona!

I'll start: not much creativity was used since i named mine after a song

Other thread: forums.furaffinity.net: Roast the fursona!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 8, 2017)

mmm wher do i began? lol Sizer le cluck? lol can i have that on a sandwitch XD ill take 1 large sizer le cluck! XD aslo...Batman called he wants Robins shorts back XD    ...or you chose THE WORST swim trunks you could possibly find at Walmart XD


----------



## Dongding (Nov 9, 2017)

I need to lose weight.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 9, 2017)

Wow, pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff, WOOOOWWWWW!

...

Boom, roasted.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 9, 2017)

How do I manage to fit my ears into a freaking doorframe?!?! 
Answer; I can't. I have to walk through doors sideways. >w<


----------



## Deathless (Nov 9, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> How do I manage to fit my ears into a freaking doorframe?!?!
> Answer; I can't. I have to walk through doors sideways. >w<


the ears are cute tho so its worth it


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 9, 2017)

MidnightDragon said:


> the ears are cute tho so its worth it


i agreer


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 9, 2017)

MidnightDragon said:


> the ears are cute tho so its worth it


Aw thanks 0w0


----------



## Rant (Nov 9, 2017)

*Natchy you're basically the MoonMoon of dragons. And everyone thinks you look like a Dutch angle knockoff...*​


----------



## Astus (Nov 10, 2017)

Roast your own sona you say?

You're a fox, and you smell. Need I say more?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Dog Ryme, you're not a true dragon! You have fur. What are you even doing wielding fireballs and stuff?! You'll catch yourself on fire messing with that stuff, and LITERALLY roast yourself! Plus why are you so fat? Dragons aren't that fat! (Usually.) You don't even rhyme that often in your texts, and why are you named Dog when you're a DRAGON?! It's not a cool name at all, you just WANT to be cool! But you're not because you're a complete joke! Just keep telling jokes, and don't try to do any stunts because you're playing yourself maaan.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 10, 2017)

But I don't want to roast him, I love him =(


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

^ Bad at being cuddly.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow, this is interesting!

Hmmm, I'd say, at the moment, mine is just totally generic. Come on, another fox, who thought a green sweater was a distinguishing feature, lol!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 10, 2017)

My sona is so generic, it doesn't deserve any attention at all.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 10, 2017)

A green dragon? What's his name, Puff?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 11, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I need to lose weight.


in RL i look mosty skinnyesh but my gut is a beatch ball so dont feel bad i need to lose 30 punds...i hate looking at my self sometimes i cant stop eating snickers lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 11, 2017)

Any body got anything to say about my icon  think he look funny  lol


----------



## Dongding (Nov 11, 2017)

Zero exercise and eating literally nothing but junk food is clearly winning out against my preferred strategy for losing weight: be a sheep and also wear a heavy outer layer to sweat the weight off effortlessly.

I smell like bad BO all the time as a result... still better than going to a gym!


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 11, 2017)

Pasty white n0-nipple-having, fur-lacking cave goblin


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 11, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Pasty white n0-nipple-having, fur-lacking cave goblin


haha wait you or me? i don have fur i have feathers XD nor nipples hahah iwoudent say pasty ....granted hes as yellow as spongbob XDXD aslo my icon seems to have a scary looking horn growing out of hes back ahaha


----------



## shintarouee (Nov 12, 2017)

generic dumb fox with........weird hairrrrr


----------



## Alstren (Nov 15, 2017)

God damn it you stupid bird cheer up for once, also fix your damn collar >_<


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

i don't wanna roast my fursona. last fan fiction they were in someone called him a shrimp and basically it didn't turn out too good  for them.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> i don't wanna roast my fursona. last fan fiction they were in someone called him a shrimp and basically it didn't turn out too good  for them.


Oh dear god what happened
Did they get eaten or crushed or something worse?


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Oh dear god what happened
> Did they get eaten or crushed or something worse?


yes yes and yes


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> yes yes and yes


Aaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 15, 2017)

Shoiyo: 

You think that purple hair and green eyes makes you unique? You're as generic as a soup can. 

Your odor is the best form of birth control you could ever hope for. 

You look like the abortion a collie should have had.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2017)

I am Generic Fox #12174006328.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hmm, I could even roast more of my characters actually... Though, this says fursona... Aw heck I've got a few more.


dogryme6 said:


> Dog Ryme, you're not a true dragon! You have fur. What are you even doing wielding fireballs and stuff?! You'll catch yourself on fire messing with that stuff, and LITERALLY roast yourself! Plus why are you so fat? Dragons aren't that fat! (Usually.) You don't even rhyme that often in your texts, and why are you named Dog when you're a DRAGON?! It's not a cool name at all, you just WANT to be cool! But you're not because you're a complete joke! Just keep telling jokes, and don't try to do any stunts because you're playing yourself maaan.


Did I forget to mention how narcissistic you are? You have a second (shadow) form of yourself AND an evil alternate universe version out there somewhere preparing to cause havoc! There could be even more. Not to mention your girlfriend's like a much greedier version of you that can't seem to keep her desires under control, and you let it happen because you think it's funny and cute? You're pretty bad for that. And Look, At, All, These, Pictures, You've, Drawn of Yourself! Where's the other characters and why don't you draw them more? Look at all of this evidence! It's like you think you're the center of the universe! GEEZ no wonder furries don't like you, it's like you go yandere to keep them! Awful, AWFUL drakkun!


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sammu:
Since my partner in crime has arrived how about to slate each other Soubi hmm?

Soubi:
You smell, your fur is greasy, you're boring, you don't like Shonen Jump, everybody likes Shonen Jump, you're hopeless with either sex and you're only redeeming feature is that nobody can kill you which is pretty bad because no-one wants you.

Sammu:
Okay, okay Soubi. Calm the hell down.

Soubi:
You solve many problems through violence, you're a man-eating goat but wont even meat unless it's made into a paste before cooking it, you can't cook but think you can, you spend all your time looking at videos on youtube instead making something of yourself, you don't even have a job and you haven't finished anything you started since you left college.

Sammu:
Well this kinda went backwards. My fursona is roasting me. Anyway I've contributed now. A lot of people were asking for it and it's done.

Soubi:
You do have awesome taste in friends though. Right before they become my friends instead.

Sammu:
Enough!

Soubi:
Catch me!

*both run into the distance*


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

<----looks like a rapper rooster that chose a crappy pair of shorts from wallamrt -  also...really Sizer le cluck REALLY purple shirt and blue shorts? what are you a rooster umpa loompa XD


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 20, 2017)

<------ is an annoying, procrastinating twat that changes appearance just as much as a real girl would have periods. This poor excuse for a femboy is about as indecisive as they come and is also a lust-addicted wannabe Sea Salt.


this was a lot more fun than I was expecting ._.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

Also: A shadowy edgelord that can't control his emotions, and whose words can be as razor-sharp and seethingly hot as his blatent ripoff magic 1000 degree knives made of pretty much peanut brittle that he just conjures out of nowhere. Told ya he was an edgelord. He even has an edgelord backstory, the form was given to him by absorbing ghosts while pursuing a necromancer.
Totally a ray of sunshine.
Plus, he's forever alone, says and does "want" to keep it that way, but doesn't Truly want it.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Also: A shadowy edgelord that can't control his emotions, and whose words can be as razor-sharp and seethingly hot as his blatent ripoff magic 1000 degree knives that he just conjures out of nowhere. Told ya he was an edgelord. He even has an edgelord backstory, the form was given to him by absorbing ghosts while pursuing a necromancer.
> Totally a ray of sunshine.


he da man


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 20, 2017)

A white tiger medical attendant who can't do shit except throw pills at patients and bitch at doctors everyday for being useless. 

and also sings too goddamn loudly in the shower about konosuba and megumin and how explosion mixed with being slimed on is too damn hot for TV.

He also plays too damn much with his white tiger kitten "koko" that he made out of drugs in a lab.

God, this hurt to type ;___;


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> A white tiger medical attendant who can't do shit except throw pills at patients and bitch at doctors everyday for being useless.
> 
> and also sings too goddamn loudly in the shower about konosuba and megumin and how explosion mixed with being slimed on is too damn hot for TV.
> 
> ...


he is hes a beast! lol no really he is hes a freaken cat dude!


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 20, 2017)

Mofo looks like a goddamn rejected Undertale character. Is it a goat? And its got ears that can give Dumbo a run for his money.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Mofo looks like a goddamn rejected Undertale character. Is it a goat? And its got ears that can give Dumbo a run for his money.



Seriously, not gonna lie, when I first saw your avatar for the first time Undertale came to mind first thing xD


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 20, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Seriously, not gonna lie, when I first saw your avatar for the first time Undertale came to mind first thing xD



I mean there's probably a reason why i get mistaken for a goat constantly on Discord.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> I mean there's probably a reason why i get mistaken for a goat constantly on Discord.



I thought you were a sheep o3o


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Mofo looks like a goddamn rejected Undertale character.


This had me laughing for a good 10 minutes XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

i loled at my own joks for like 5 miinets - lol rooster that shops at the discount rack at wallamrt and picks the  Worst possible choice of shorts XD


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 24, 2017)

Bethley also looks like a failed Undertale monster, plus extreme social awkwardness and a desperate need for a haircut

also, he looks terrible as in my profile picture

roasted


----------



## Dynamostic (May 18, 2020)

What the hell is that thing on your face?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 18, 2020)

What is that smug face you're making? You better stop you Disney-Bugs-Bunny-Lookin'-Ass!


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 18, 2020)

You'll never be like Daffy Duck.

*sobs*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 18, 2020)

Your parrot gifs are shit


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 18, 2020)

You pixelated POS.
Your creator is so crap at drawing he could only make you out of pixels and you're probably never going to get a full-res drawing.

I dunno if that was directed more towards myself or the thing itself.
*shrug*


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 19, 2020)

Sure, I'll go for it.

_What year is it again? The early 2000s are long over and nobody wants to hangout with your overgrown edgy teenage creation. I mean what the hell is he even? You literally took a wolf, added a lion tail in place of the wolf tail, gave him elf ears, and slapped some twisted wannabe pagan shit antlers on him and called it day. And of course he's got black fur, everyone knows emos love black. The hepatitis eyes and bimbo lips are something I wouldn't expect a man to put on his crap OC, but I guess you're trying to prove your bisexuality by being the usual "quirky" tramp. I see you also used the usual pentagram as an accessory, and apparently you think crop tops and skinny jeans are still a fashion trend? Your hairstyle says "I rock all night," but your body says "I pig out all night;" seriously, you're not the awesome McBadass of the late 90s/early 2000s, you're just a fat stoner who skips ab day at the local gym._


----------



## Deathless (May 19, 2020)

Guitar Hero isn't real guitar, don't call yourself a guitarist smh
You're a boneless guitarist, a bassist.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 19, 2020)

Unlike you, Wukong is actually strong. You dum' skinny bitch.


----------



## farraigeart (May 19, 2020)

disney dragon rip-off lookin ass


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2020)

...
Too late


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> ...
> Too late


*hour long rimshot*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 20, 2020)

Yet another redhead fox?
Yaaaawn.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 20, 2020)

How’s the weather down there, pipsqueak?


----------



## Manny (May 25, 2020)

My pfp doesn't show up well enough. I need to redraw it but with markers


----------



## Tyll'a (May 25, 2020)

Why do you have to be so stubborn, Tyll'a?


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't even know what I am


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 28, 2021)

Really? Another fox?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2021)

Asian Dumbo


----------

